
Ask HN: How do I create a video demo? - Aegean
I've been working very hard with bringing out our software product and now finally did it today. I am running out of time and I now need to create a nice demo video for this and start presenting it. Unfortunately I've never done a product demo video before and now need to do it fast and good.<p>Do you have any suggestions to how I can shoot my product video?<p>- Any consultancy who could help us shoot or edit my shoots?<p>- Any software that I can use?<p>I am on an emergency timeframe so any helpful recommendation to do this in a short timeframe would be greatly appreciated.
======
faulkner8
For software products, I would recommend using Screenflow for the Mac. It is
by far the easiest and most powerful of the screencasting tools. It allows you
to record the screen, record the audio, and then edit the results.

All of the videos on our site (<http://wistia.com>) are produced using only
Screenflow.

------
asnyder
I recommend Camtasia, great product. <http://www.techsmith.com/camtasia/>

In regards to editing, Craigslist always works.

------
Aegean
... and some details, I have 2 Flip mino HDs. An office space, and a machine
running the software to show the video. (no screencasts)

